# Can't find Bluetooth device on a toshiba NB520-11N [SOLVED]

## sparfux

G'day mates!

Fortunately I wasn't forced to ask you all for a long time, which is good of course! But now I have some problems with my Toshiba NB520-11N netbook. My system just doesn't seem to find my bluetooth device. I have one, that much is sure and it's supposed to be in my wireless card, which is a combined wlan and bt card, according to toshiba homepage and this website http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/ath9k/btcoex#Cards_supporting_BTCOEX

my wlan itself works just fine by the way!

i use kernel 3.7.10

```
MiniMe ~ # lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Atom Processor D2xxx/N2xxx DRAM Controller (rev 03)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Atom Processor D2xxx/N2xxx Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation NM10/ICH7 Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation NM10/ICH7 Family PCI Express Port 1 (rev 02)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation NM10/ICH7 Family PCI Express Port 2 (rev 02)

00:1d.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation NM10/ICH7 Family USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)

00:1d.1 USB controller: Intel Corporation NM10/ICH7 Family USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 02)

00:1d.2 USB controller: Intel Corporation NM10/ICH7 Family USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 02)

00:1d.3 USB controller: Intel Corporation NM10/ICH7 Family USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 02)

00:1d.7 USB controller: Intel Corporation NM10/ICH7 Family USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 02)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev e2)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation NM10 Family LPC Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation NM10/ICH7 Family SATA Controller [AHCI mode] (rev 02)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation NM10/ICH7 Family SMBus Controller (rev 02)

01:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8101E/RTL8102E PCI Express Fast Ethernet controller (rev 05)

02:00.0 Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01)
```

hcitool dev shows:.........nothing at all  :Evil or Very Mad: 

```
MiniMe ~ # hcitool dev

Devices:
```

on the website linked above i found a kernel module for these combined wlan&bt cards, of course i have it activated by now but still same output of hcitool dev....

the problem is that i found many solutions on the www but they all rely on an already DETECTED bt device

lsusb shows:

```
MiniMe ~ # lsusb

Bus 001 Device 002: ID 0bda:0138 Realtek Semiconductor Corp. RTS5138 Card Reader Controller

Bus 005 Device 002: ID 0930:0215 Toshiba Corp. 

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
```

when i run #dmesg | grep Bluetooth i get:

```
MiniMe ~ # dmesg | grep Bluetooth 

[    2.913437] toshiba_bluetooth: Detected Toshiba ACPI Bluetooth device - installing RFKill handler

[    2.914535] toshiba_bluetooth: Re-enabling Toshiba Bluetooth
```

Both times the word "Bluetooth" is in red colour if that means anything to you....

So it says DETECTED BT DEVICE there but afterwards, guess what #hcitool dev tells me....right you are, nothing!

EDIT: so my question is just about how to find and gain access to the device, i can handle the boring config stuff afterwards on my own!

So any help would be very much appreciated and thanks in advance!

EDIT: nice to know: in the output of #dmesg | grep Bluetooth (as to be seen above) it says installing RFKill handler....before anyone of you asks:

```
MiniMe ~ # rfkill list

0: phy0: Wireless LAN

   Soft blocked: no

   Hard blocked: no
```

...so no luck here either!Last edited by sparfux on Fri Nov 22, 2013 1:24 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## eyoung100

Please post your kernel command line.

----------

## Logicien

You may need to activate CONFIG_TOSHIBA_BT_RFKILL if not. Some kernel configuration options concern Toshiba like CONFIG_ACPI_TOSHIBA, that is for 'legacy' ones but might be needed for you. Have a search in the kernel configuration interface with the toshiba keyword using the dialog box shown when typing the / . 

```
CONFIG_TOSHIBA_BT_RFKILL:

This driver adds support for Bluetooth events for the RFKill

switch on modern Toshiba laptops with full ACPI support and

an RFKill switch.

This driver handles RFKill events for the TOS6205 Bluetooth,

and re-enables it when the switch is set back to the 'on'

position.

If you have a modern Toshiba laptop with a Bluetooth and an

RFKill switch (such as the Portege R500), say Y.

Symbol: TOSHIBA_BT_RFKILL [=n]

ype  : tristate

Prompt: Toshiba Bluetooth RFKill switch support

Location:

-> Device Drivers

-> X86 Platform Specific Device Drivers (X86_PLATFORM_DEVICES [=y])

Defined at drivers/platform/x86/Kconfig:619

Depends on: X86 [=y] && X86_PLATFORM_DEVICES [=y] && ACPI [=y]
```

----------

## sparfux

thanks logicien, that one did it! i had to activate CONFIG_ACPI_WMI first in order to be able to activate CONFIG_ACPI_TOSHIBA....i always feel so stupid when the answer is that bloody easy   :Embarassed: 

great thanks for your help   :Very Happy: 

----------

